# Mahindra 60 HP wont run



## hardie21 (May 28, 2012)

I have a new Mahindra (27hrs) 60 HP that just quit today. Plenty fuel. Ideas?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Check your manual for safety switches.
Will it turn over with the starter? Is it gear drive or hydrostatic?
We would need to know what you were doing when it quit, how it quit as in did it just stop like you turned it off, or did it start running rough first. Give us as much info as you can.


----------



## hardie21 (May 28, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the reply. I was using a land rake and a limb busted my fuel globe! Didn't see that until I went back and looked closer. Have one ordered and hope it fixes it. My dealer also told me stay away from ethanol diesel. I have a f250 diesel and had always filled tanks from there. I will use farm diesel only from now on..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Farm diesel runs 40 or 50 cents cheaper. Paid $33.09 for 10 gallons on Tuesday.


----------

